# FLuval surface skimmer tips



## jbaker6953 (Sep 18, 2005)

I always just turned the knob until the teeth on the skimmer poked up above the water. As long as the water level inside the skimmer is lower than the tank, it will do its job. Just do small turns (like 1/8th) instead of turning it a lot.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

One suggestion and one issue...

The suggestion...break off a couple of the teeth. Personally I found the capillary action of the narrow teeth a problem with its effectiveness...BUT don't do it unless you think the issue is too much power from the filter. 

I run my skimmer on an Eheim 2213 which is considerably smaller than the XP3. 

I've noticed that by breaking a couple of the teeth off the skimmer can be kept at the surface and "just barely" turning the dial will allow the scum to flow in. Also push the main "black" tube below enough so the clear skimmer portion neck ALMOST is out of the black tube. Thus you should see the miniscus of where the water level is...see picture below:


----------



## RedDelPaPa (Oct 1, 2005)

Georgiadawgger said:


> One suggestion and one issue...
> 
> The suggestion...break off a couple of the teeth. Personally I found the capillary action of the narrow teeth a problem with its effectiveness...BUT don't do it unless you think the issue is too much power from the filter.
> 
> I run my skimmer on an Eheim 2213 which is considerably smaller than the XP3.


Hmm, that makes no sense. If you run yours on a 2213, why then did you need to break off teeth? To much power surely isn't the issue right?

Red


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

RedDelPaPa said:


> Hmm, that makes no sense. If you run yours on a 2213, why then did you need to break off teeth? To much power surely isn't the issue right?
> 
> Red


Hmmm. do you have one? Do you know what capillary action is? It you break the teeth, then it reduces the capillary action along the rows of teeth and allows for a lower "setting" of the skimmer (as in the turn you need to get the floating part below the surface level) which provides for less surface agitation and better skimming. 

What we post here are tried and true suggestions to help other people out.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Georgia is correct. Adjust it so the miniscus is in the middle of the tube just as he has his in the picture.


----------

